# Anyone with a lot of knowledge about Redline Proline Microlines?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 3, 2015)

I just picked up an '80 Microline with euro size bottom bracket and no serial number.  My friend seems to think it's a prototype for overseas market?
Whatever the case, he said it is very rare (never seen one).  
Anyone know the story on this?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 3, 2015)

There were some makers that made 3 piece bb frames, as all the rage was alloy 3 piece cranks then, so I don't think it would be any kind of proto type. I have seen cool BMX from Australia with euro bb.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 3, 2015)

That would explain the overseas part, but why no serial #?  This is definitely a Redline built frame.
Thanks,
jd


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 3, 2015)

Yea, no number on a major builder in 1980 is weird, even proto types have some number to for ID.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 3, 2015)

Which leads me to my next question.... has anyone ever seen one of this Redlines with euro BB?
and does anyone know why this doesn't have a serial #?
I'm the 5th owner.  2nd owner picked it up from original owner at a show (probably Rockford).  Parts hung on it have gone through many configurations...


----------



## 100bikes (Feb 22, 2016)

Our store sold a few of these in the day.

Lightweight, good quality and modest price for a race quality bicycle.

Seattle Bike Supply (SBS) was the vendor.

Although a bit unusual, this was a production frame, and complete bike. 

Will try to find catalogue and pricing info.


----------

